# What makes Tissot stand out from other brands?



## Question2 (Jun 20, 2010)

As title? What differentiates tissot models from all the other watches out there?


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

it was one of the most important players in Swatch group evolution and hence holds a special place in horological evolution of the world and the entire swiss watch industry resurrection  [refer especially to plastic movts for Swatch watches and merger with Omega laying down strong foundations of Swatch Group and other such milestone events]

other than that, they are fabulous watches, highly appealing designs (to me), at very reasonable prices from a very reputable and historic maker (since 1853)...what better can one ask for?..and seriously, for reliability and prestige at a very good price, Tissot stands out from all other brands


----------



## mario100 (May 20, 2010)

asadtiger said:


> it was one of the most important players in swatch group evolution and hence holds a special place in horological evolution of the world and the entire swiss watch industry resurrection  [refer especially to plastic movts for swatch watches and merger with omega laying down strong foundations of swatch group and other such milestone events]
> 
> other than that, they are fabulous watches, highly appealing designs (to me), at very reasonable prices from a very reputable and historic maker (since 1853)...what better can one ask for?..and seriously, for reliability and prestige at a very good price, tissot stands out from all other brands


+100


----------



## AndrewSo (Mar 1, 2010)

I have always fancied pre-Swatch Group Tissots, the ones made while they were merged with Omega. Currently, Tissot provide affordable swiss timepieces with the quality of watches at a much higher price-point. I'm not a fan of the sporty chronographs that are favored by many of the members in this forum but the Classic and Heritage collections are magnificent.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey (Apr 27, 2009)

AndrewSo said:


> I have always fancied pre-Swatch Group Tissots, the ones made while they were merged with Omega. Currently, Tissot provide affordable swiss timepieces with the quality of watches at a much higher price-point. I'm not a fan of the sporty chronographs that are favored by many of the members in this forum but the Classic and Heritage collections are magnificent.


Tissot and Omega merged in 1930, to form what, much later, became the Swatch Group, so all the other brands under the Swatch 'umbrella' have been bought out, swallowed up, whatever you want to call it, along the way!!

My vintage Tissot collection is all from the 40's - 70's, with just one modern watch, the PRS516.

I don't really like how Tissot have been positioned by Swatch, and feel they have 'dumbed down' over the years for whatever reason??

I believe they were much more a main player among watch manufacturers in the earlier days!!

I think Tissot today do offer affordable Swiss quality, but my heart lies with the vintage stuff........gives me quite a buzz when I find a nice, interesting old Tissot watch in good condition :-!


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

I hate that they are all over the place with their range. 
From reall expensive auto stuff (Heritage) to the cheezy quartz chronos with indecent bracelets (they have tons of theese).
Someone on Tissot headquarters should cut down all those models.
IMHO Tissot is just a little nudge above Swatch.


----------



## rhinotr2000 (Jun 28, 2010)

Watchyman said:


> I hate that they are all over the place with their range.
> From reall expensive auto stuff (Heritage) to the cheezy quartz chronos with indecent bracelets (they have tons of theese).
> Someone on Tissot headquarters should cut down all those models.
> IMHO Tissot is just a little nudge above Swatch.


|> I agree with you there. I want to keep the value of my Tissot watch, maybe Tissot could restrict the amount of releases of their watchs. But thats only my view or are they planning to flood the market with watches then Tissot won't sound too good once they saturate it like that.


----------



## W123 (Oct 15, 2007)

They have a good history, which is important to some people. They haven't done anything revolutionary as of late, but few Swatch brands have. Basically their niche right now is sport watches, sometimes with a theme like the PRS516 chronographs.


----------



## Donf (Jul 11, 2006)

Yeah, Tissots recent history makes little obvious sense. Hayek's stated goal was to create a ladder of watch brands allowing Swatch Group to always have a watch in your price point. As your fortunes increased you could move from Tissot to Omega to Breguet. Kid graduated from HS? how bout a Hamilton. 25th annaversary? Get her a Tiffiny, and so on. Not an original idea but well executed, IMHO of course. But Tissot seems to have no specific identity. There was a "press release" a few years ago where a spokeperson stated that the brand would become more of a fashion brand (horrors!!!!). but we still have these tech-y Touch things as well of the racing connection( an interesting bow to Tissots history, although I question whether most NASCAR types are big watch buyers.)

Try this on - maybe Tissot is "out" of the watch price ladder and will function more as a scavenger for buyers looking for something "different" than the more traditional Swiss brands. I think it appeals to that segment of the market that would traditionally look for a Japanese watch (excepting the Spring Drive and other really high end stuff).


----------



## palmag (Apr 6, 2010)

To me personally Tissot represents exceptional value for money. For a person that is looking for 'affordable' quality (without breaking the bank) you get a heritage Swiss brand, Swiss made,Sapphire Crystal and great Quartz movements, not to mention the great styles from very simple understated elegance to the more out there in your face styles.


To me this is what makes Tissot stand out.


----------



## hctaw (Apr 14, 2009)

I rummage for most of my watches...I like them all,however,I still favour the old vintage mechanical....I still associate TISSOT with quality,however,it would hard to disagree with any of the 'negative' leaning comments...here is one I picked up recently at a yard sale for $15...like new....while I haven't looked,I doubt a 'replica'(as far as I can see),also everything else being offered was of good quality...he said the strap was too small....present.... etc etc etc


----------



## watching the clock (Oct 20, 2010)

Well said...


----------



## Lelocle (Jan 3, 2015)

Question2 said:


> As title? What differentiates tissot models from all the other watches out there?


From ALL other watches? I'm not sure what differentiates them. I guess because they have the T-Touch. Nobody else has that.

I think every maker has something that differentiates themselves from others.

Like this Citizen. Solar powered. Perpetual calendar. radio controlled. sapphire glass. For the same price as a Tissot.


----------

